# BJJ seminar



## ppko (Mar 30, 2005)

Sensei Juan Pablo (J.P.) Menendez ( Ecuador) to teach a Brazillian Jujitsu Seminar from the Jodoryu Jujitsu perspective. 

Florence, Ky Saturday, April 16th from 1PM to 4 PM 

Cost of seminar is $50 for non-DKI/JJI Members 

Only $30 for DKI or JJI Members and thier students. 

*DKI instructors, bring 2 paying students and you are FREE!!! 


For Iinformation or directions call T. A. Frazer @ 859-468-8265 

**Come at 11AM - 12NOON for T. A. Frazer's regular adult Jodoryu Jujitsu class for free and join us for the lunch break between class and seminar. 

** Come to both the Jujitsu seminar on the 16th and the Reiki Certification on the 17th and save $25% on the total training costs!!!!
_________________
T. A. Frazer 
Founder Jodoryu Jujitsu 
& 
Disharmonic Emotion Theory


----------

